# Cost of converting RCI Weeks to Wyndhum Points



## forfun (Oct 30, 2011)

I just sat through a 2 hour talk where a Wyndhum rep explained the benefits of converting my 20 year old RCI week to Wyndhum points.  
Pros
Better flexibility
bigger and better inventory
never pay another exchange fee or guest certificat fee again
use extra points to pay for other travel related exenses like car rental, plane tickets, hotel, gas, etc
sell back points you don't use

Cons
price - It is $11,000 and I would end up with 392,000 points every year

I wouldn't sign up because I wanted to think about it and see if the program was all the rep claimed.  So, of course, the deal may already be gone.

Was I an idiot for spending more money on the timeshare?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2011)

Since people will give you the points for free on the resale market - yes!

Right now many people just want to get rid of their points - you don't have to pay $11,000 for them.

If you already bought - pull out the cancellation papers and follow them exactly - you have a legal right to rescind, but you have a very short time to do so!

Here is an article about rescinding (canceling.)  It was written for a different timeshare, but everything else applies to you - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74493


----------



## rrlongwell (Oct 30, 2011)

forfun said:


> I just sat through a 2 hour talk where a Wyndhum rep explained the benefits of converting my 20 year old RCI week to Wyndhum points.
> Pros
> Better flexibility -  True enough
> bigger and better inventory  -  True enough
> ...



If it was a Wyndham Managed Resort fixed week (formally a Fairfield Resorts property), it should be somewhere around 2 to 3 thousand.  From the point count you gave, it sounds like there was a new timeshare purchase involved.  If that is the case, than the conversion cost on the week probably would be about 89 dollars.

From what you described, I am not sure if you actually bought anything on the trip.  If you did, enjoy it and do not look back.  If you did not purchase, the deal is probably still there and I would not purchase until you know what you options are.

For example:

1.  Is your week a former Fairfield Resorts week that is just converting to weeks?

2.  Is the week a non-Wynhdam timeshare and you are buying a new timeshare and then getting the PIC option that lets you have VIP creditable points every year but you actually have to turn it over to Wynhdam each year to actually get the points?

3.  Did they take your week back and you bought a new timeshare plus the weeks points equilivant?

4.  Do you value the benifits of the VIP program or you are just looking for the ability to use the weeks for personnal use?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 30, 2011)

It is the Wyndham PIC program. Buy Developer Wyndham points and you can take an RCI Resorts where you have a FIXED or FLOATING Week by PIC'ing it into Wyndham Points. Size of unit and season of week will define the "PIC'ed" number of Wyndham Points you receive. Plus, YOU will have brought FULL PRICE Wyndham points.

RESCIND as suggested.

You still own your original non-Wyndham week (and will still own and pay your resort's MFs) plus a $89 yearly fee to Wyndham and a usage fee to convert each year.


----------



## Margariet (Oct 31, 2011)

forfun said:


> ... never pay another exchange fee or guest certificat fee again



I posted a few days ago a question about Wyndham/WorldMark owners not having to pay RCI exchange fees. That's what a salesman told me as well during a presentation. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157883


----------



## forfun (Oct 31, 2011)

To clarify the situation
I currently own a fixed week that I trade through RCI and the Wyndham rep was trying to sell me on converting the Wyndham points.  

Wyndham PIC program was never mentioned.  I don't even know what that is.

My current resort is not a former Fairfield resort

I am NOT buying a new timeshare - supposedly converting my fixed week to Wyndham  points.

IF I had purchased, I would have retained the deed to my current TS and gotten an additional Wyndham deed 'marrying' the two

A Wyndham VIP program was not discussed.

It was stated that I would still have to pay MF on my resort but no more exchange fees.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 31, 2011)

forfun said:


> To clarify the situation
> I currently own a fixed week that I trade through RCI and the Wyndham rep was trying to sell me on converting the Wyndham points.
> 
> Wyndham PIC program was never mentioned.  I don't even know what that is.
> ...



YES -THAT IS THE* PIC program *with Wyndham ... they did NOT use the name so you could research it on the WEB.

I know what I am talking about. I have PIC weeks which I use as Wyndham points.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 31, 2011)

> To clarify the situation
> I currently own a fixed week that I trade through RCI and the Wyndham rep was trying to sell me on converting the Wyndham points.
> 
> I am NOT buying a new timeshare - supposedly converting my fixed week to Wyndham  points.
> ...



If you are getting "an additional Wyndham deed" you are buying a new timeshare.  You will still have your old timeshare too but will be able to use it in  the Wyndham system.  Exchange fees won't apply when you stay within Wyndham using Wyndham points.  If you want to exchange into RCI resorts exchange fees will still apply.

You will pay MF on the new points deed which will include a program fee.  You will always need a guest certificate if you are not traveling or are reserving two units.  You will get a certain number to use within Wyndham but will pay $99 if you go over and will always pay exchange fee and guest certificates if you exchange through RCI for a guest.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 31, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> If you are getting "an additional Wyndham deed" you are buying a new timeshare.  You will still have your old timeshare too but will be able to use it in  the Wyndham system.  Exchange fees won't apply when you stay within Wyndham using Wyndham points.  If you want to exchange into RCI resorts exchange fees will still apply.
> 
> You will pay MF on the new points deed which will include a program fee.  You will always need a guest certificate if you are not traveling or are reserving two units.  You will get a certain number to use within Wyndham but will pay $99 if you go over and will always pay exchange fee and guest certificates if you exchange through RCI for a guest.



Bottom line: You meet up with a modern day "cut purse" and it appears you got away with your purse intact.

Congrats: you can buy a unit with that many points for a few bucks on eBay.


----------



## rrlongwell (Oct 31, 2011)

For the people getting the no RCI fees sales pitches, which resort(s) are we talking about that are making the pitches?  For the orginal posters and others considering this option, the prices and points involved with the example are consistent with giving VIP status.  If you go forward with this with Wynhdam, make sure that all points are VIP eligable so you get the VIP discount.  I agree with Linda, this sounds like the PIC program.  Not mentioning the VIP program in the sales pitch makes me wonder.  The resort you own at and the new Wyndham deed, were they both going to be at the same resort?  Is the resort in question one of the resorts affiliating with Wyndham, i.e., Towers on the Grove, The Flordia ones, or the Myrtle Beach one?


----------



## forfun (Oct 31, 2011)

This is all definantly food for thought.  My current non-Wyndham fixed week is at Barrier Island Station and the sales pitch was given at Wyndham's Governers Green in Williamsburg.

I certainly didn't think the rep was talking about me buying another timreshare but after reading these posts and thinking back to the convervsation, the rep did show me the 'last' unit available at Governers Green to try and pressure me into converting so maybe in the end I would have ended up with another timeshare.  Buying another timeshare was NEVER uttered because I certainly don't need another one.

Perhaps the rep was referring to the VIP program because she said I would get a 25% discount on all vacation transactions. But VIP program was never expicitly mentioned.

There are many terms mentioned in this post that were never spoken during the sales pitch such as PIC, progam fee, conversion cost, etc.  Seems like important items were not discussed.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 31, 2011)

read the owners directory  page 299 for an explanation of the PIC Program.

You have to read the small print, the last paragraph on the page,  to see this..."The Personal Interval Choice (PIC) Plus program is offered by Wyndham Vacation Resorts Inc to persons making a new Club Wyndham Plus purchase...."

The key words are:  "making a new purchase"

You really didnt think your salesman would help you do anything without a new sale, did you??


----------



## nole9911 (Nov 2, 2011)

forfun said:


> To clarify the situation
> I currently own a fixed week that I trade through RCI and the Wyndham rep was trying to sell me on converting the Wyndham points.
> 
> Wyndham PIC program was never mentioned.  I don't even know what that is.
> ...



You now have to purchase points to participate in the PIC program.  Wyndham will let you PIC in up to two RCI weeks.  To PIC in one week a purchase of 77,000 points is required.  To PIC in two weeks a purchase of 126,000 points is required.  Red weeks are worth the following: 3Br = 254,000 PIC points, 2Br = 154,000 PIC points, 1 Br = 105,000 PIC points.  They will also count these PICable points towards VIP benefits each year even if you chose not to PIC the week in for that year.  They can sell you a converted fixed week for 9 to 10k and let you pic in two weeks.  All the points are usable in plus partners.  Example:  PIC in two 2Br = 308,000 points plus the 126,000 you purchased.  You would have 434,000 Wyndham points for less than 10k.  Several weeks of vacation.  Even if your RCI week was purchase resale you can be a Wyndham VIP..


----------



## nole9911 (Nov 2, 2011)

forfun said:


> This is all definantly food for thought.  My current non-Wyndham fixed week is at Barrier Island Station and the sales pitch was given at Wyndham's Governers Green in Williamsburg.
> 
> I certainly didn't think the rep was talking about me buying another timreshare but after reading these posts and thinking back to the convervsation, the rep did show me the 'last' unit available at Governers Green to try and pressure me into converting so maybe in the end I would have ended up with another timeshare.  Buying another timeshare was NEVER uttered because I certainly don't need another one.
> 
> ...



VIP at Wyndham has three different levels:

VIP                300,000+ points
VIP Gold        500,000+ points
VIP Platinum 1,000,000 + points

The benefits are numerous.  Main benefit is 25 - 50% off of your points cost for trips.  Automatic room upgrades.  Free guest confirmations.  Extra advance priority reservations, and in the case of Gold and Platinum you get a free USA Today!!!  The discounts and uprgrades are wonderful though.  You can book a one bedroom... pay 75% of the points required and stay in a two bedroom.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 2, 2011)

nole9911 said:


> VIP at Wyndham has three different levels:
> 
> VIP                300,000+ points
> VIP Gold        500,000+ points
> ...



pay 75% of the points required and stay in a two bedroom.  or if you Pic your way to Gold 65% or Platinum 50%...understand though these discounts and upgrades are only offered in the express reservation window and are subject to availability. Ive been watching for an upgrade for Thanksgiving at National Harbor...nothing available...so it looks like Ill be stuck in a 2 bedroom without a balcony  and I made that reservation months ago


----------



## rrlongwell (Nov 2, 2011)

ronparise said:


> pay 75% of the points required and stay in a two bedroom.  or if you Pic your way to Gold 65% or Platinum 50%...understand though these discounts and upgrades are only offered in the express reservation window and are subject to availability. Ive been watching for an upgrade for Thanksgiving at National Harbor...nothing available...so it looks like Ill be stuck in a 2 bedroom without a balcony  and I made that reservation months ago



Not sure upgrades are automatic, I think they need to be requested.  Also, just did a check of availability for Thanksgiving and the surrounding days, this is what came up:

NOVEMBER 
11/20/2011 4 2 Bedroom Deluxe    108,000  54,000   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
11/20/2011 2 2 Bedroom Deluxe  54,000 27,000  
Reservation #2 
11/22/2011 2 2 Bedroom Deluxe  54,000 27,000  
Click to see details. 
11/27/2011 4 1 Bedroom Deluxe   84,000  42,000    
11/27/2011 4 1 Bedroom Deluxe with Balcony   90,400  45,200    
11/27/2011 4 2 Bdrm Pres Res Suite    148,000  74,000    
11/27/2011 4 2 Bdrm Pres Res Suite     148,000  74,000    
11/27/2011 4 2 Bedroom Deluxe   108,000  54,000    
11/27/2011 4 2 Bedroom Deluxe with Balcony   120,000  60,000    
11/27/2011 4 2 Bedroom Deluxe with Balcony    120,000  60,000    
11/27/2011 4 2 Bedroom Presidential   148,000  74,000    
11/27/2011 4 3 Bedroom Deluxe with Balcony   156,000  78,000    
11/27/2011 4 3 Bedroom Presidential   184,000  92,000

All but a couple of the above have the ability to do an upgrade.  Checked only the one bedroom with a balcony for the upgrade.  Here it is:

Resort:Wyndham Vacation Resorts at National HarborUnit type:2 Bedroom DeluxeCheck-In date:11/27/2011Length of stay:4 nights   Wyndham managed Unit is available for: 14m 34sHelp  This reservation is being made within the Express Reservation period.Help Total points required:45,200.

If I did the math right, using 5.8 cents per point for a blended average maintance fee cost, the price equilvant is $262.16 or $65.64 per night.

Thursday night looks brutal.  I did not check all combinations.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 2, 2011)

Yea, but I want Thanksgiving day (and night) included 

Thursday and Friday look to be completely booked to me


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 2, 2011)

When they say never pay an exchange fee again, they are probably referring to exchanges within the Wyndham resorts.  That's true, that you won't have to pay an exchange fee to stay at any Wyndham resort.  There are other fees associated with using your points though and if you wanted to make an RCI exchange, there is still the RCI exchange fee.

Fees include, rental of additional points (if you don't have enough), housekeeping fees (if you don't have VIP), guest certificate fee, reservation fee, fee to pool points, fee to bank points, maintenance fees, etc.


----------



## nole9911 (Nov 2, 2011)

ronparise said:


> pay 75% of the points required and stay in a two bedroom.  or if you Pic your way to Gold 65% or Platinum 50%...understand though these discounts and upgrades are only offered in the express reservation window and are subject to availability. Ive been watching for an upgrade for Thanksgiving at National Harbor...nothing available...so it looks like Ill be stuck in a 2 bedroom without a balcony  and I made that reservation months ago




You will never ever ever get the discount and the upgrade during a holiday, or the beach in june of july.  Always get it in Orlando.  Usually get it at any of the original Fairfield resorts (non holiday).  Branson good too.  I book ten months out, then check availability within 60 days.  Cancel old reservation in there is availability.  Re book at the discount.  Check again within 45 days for upgrade.  Worst case scenario is I get what I originally booked.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 2, 2011)

nole9911 said:


> You now have to purchase points to participate in the PIC program.  Wyndham will let you PIC in up to two RCI weeks.  To PIC in one week a purchase of 77,000 points is required.  To PIC in two weeks a purchase of 126,000 points is required.  Red weeks are worth the following: 3Br = 254,000 PIC points, 2Br = 154,000 PIC points, 1 Br = 105,000 PIC points.  They will also count these PICable points towards VIP benefits each year even if you chose not to PIC the week in for that year.  They can sell you a converted fixed week for 9 to 10k and let you pic in two weeks.  All the points are usable in plus partners.  Example:  PIC in two 2Br = 308,000 points plus the 126,000 you purchased.  You would have 434,000 Wyndham points for less than 10k.  Several weeks of vacation.  Even if your RCI week was purchase resale you can be a Wyndham VIP..



I hope you continue to enjoy the 500K of Wyndham points.

However, OP would only be a VIP member and would have SPENT over $11,000 for this buy in. They still would be payiing the yearly $89 per PIC week to keep them on the Wyndham computer system and the yearly PIC fee to convert to points for each week.

*Rescind. * IMHO.

Buy resale if you absolutely have to stay in Wyndham's. Or use your other TS ownerships (and their TPUs) toset ongoing searches for Wyndham resorts. I use TPUs all the time to exchange back into Wyndham for less MFs cost than I can book a Wyndham with Wyndham points.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 2, 2011)

nole9911 said:


> You will never ever ever get the discount and the upgrade during a holiday, or the beach in june of july.  Always get it in Orlando.  Usually get it at any of the original Fairfield resorts (non holiday).  Branson good too.  I book ten months out, then check availability within 60 days.  Cancel old reservation in there is availability.  Re book at the discount.  Check again within 45 days for upgrade.  Worst case scenario is I get what I originally booked.



There are a LOT of PRIME time resorts where you will not get the upgrade. And there are beach resorts in June and July where you will get the upgrade. Your general statements are too simplified - and many reflect your experiences with Wyndham.

There are many VIP Wyndham owners on TUG - all levels. The owners who have owned for YEARS and YEARS have witnessed the lost of value in the VIP programs. And the increase in cost of fees (like the Guest Certificate increases from $29 to $129 in 2 jumps less than 75 days apart).  But the right to book and use your vacation time is just the same for a resale buyer as a direct purchase buyer. So, save your MONEY and buy resale. The number of YEARS it would take a direct owner of less than 500K in points to recoup the original and future years extra PIC costs is far too long. And remember, your original cost of ownership becomes nil the day after you can not longer rescind. $11,000 for this OP on day 8 is sunk cost.


----------



## rrlongwell (Nov 2, 2011)

nole9911 said:


> You will never ever ever get the discount and the upgrade during a holiday, or the beach in june of july.  Always get it in Orlando.  Usually get it at any of the original Fairfield resorts (non holiday).  Branson good too.  I book ten months out, then check availability within 60 days.  Cancel old reservation in there is availability.  Re book at the discount.  Check again within 45 days for upgrade.  Worst case scenario is I get what I originally booked.



None-under 60 days with the upgrades that I spot checked.  The following show availablity for Veterans day,

Patriots Place, Williamsburg

11/10/2011 3 1 Bedroom B-side   42,000  21,000   

Westwinds in North Myrtle Beach

NOVEMBER 
11/10/2011 3 1 Bedroom Deluxe    48,000  24,000   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
11/10/2011 2 1 Bedroom Deluxe  28,500 14,250  
Reservation #2 
11/12/2011 1 1 Bedroom Deluxe  19,500 9,750  
Click to see details. 
11/10/2011 3 2 Bedroom Deluxe   57,000  28,50 

Pagosa Colorado

NOVEMBER 
11/10/2011 3 1 Bedroom   22,000  11,000   
11/10/2011 3 1 Bedroom    35,000  17,500


----------

